# First time cruisers ensured to be "Allured"?? -April 2019 TR



## pattyw

Ahoy all fellow cruisers!! 

First, let me introduce myself and my DH.  I'm Patty-accountant by day. My DH, Joe, is a maintenance supervisor.  We share the joy of traveling! Orlando has always been a preferred destination for our family!  Disney was our first love.  Universal has now captivated our hearts as well. 

 


Cruises have never appealed to us. Maybe it was the idea of being on a ship out at sea with no way off!or because there were no rides like a theme park? will we get sick?   will we find enough to do?? Let's just stay on land!!!! 

Well, our friends, avid cruisers, have long touted the advantages of cruising! While reluctant at first, we agreed to join them on a cruise.  

We were to set off on the Royal Caribbean Allure of the Seas 4/14-4/21/19. We booked the cruise in October 2018 so there was plenty of time to research cruising.  or chicken out!!!

Well- we didn't chicken out! 

We did it!

We loved it!!

Stay tuned for all of the details!!


----------



## ckmiles

I clicked on the link in your signature and like magic here I am!   

Cant wait to read all about it!


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> I clicked on the link in your signature and like magic here I am!
> 
> Cant wait to read all about it!



Yay!! 

Thanks for joining in, my friend!!


----------



## pattyw

So, our first step when booking was deciding on what type of room.  I've heard how very small cruise ship rooms are and was a little (ok, A LOT) scared! Can you say claustrophobia??  We decided on an ocean view balcony room.  Even if small on the inside, we'd have a nice view and a balcony to enjoy!

Also, I needed to be sure I could have internet access. 

So, I was very interested in the new Key program. Internet access for both of us and some nice, extra perks!

The Key Guests will enjoy the following exclusive and special amenities during their cruise vacation: 


Priority check-in and boarding*
Exclusive carry-on luggage service with stateroom delivery**
Private lunch at Chops Grille®, Jamie’s Italian, or Giovanni’s Table on embarkation day (Venues vary by ship)
Private hours on marquee activities*** like FlowRider, Rock Climbing wall, Ripcord by iFly. The private hours schedule will be provided at check-in. 
Priority port of call debarkation
VIP seating area at Main theater, Aqua Theater, Studio B, and Two70 shows
VOOM ® Surf & Stream (1 Device per each paying guest)
Choice debarkation with an exclusive a la carte breakfast

And ahh.... the drink package?? Yes, please!  No need to worry about any beverages- ALL included with the package!

So...

Room booked
Drink package purchased
Key package booked 

We're ready to go, go go!!


----------



## pattyw

The days, weeks, months flew by......
and it was time for the cruise!!


----------



## pattyw

So, during the planning process, I received an e-mail from RC about bidding up for an upgraded room!  I decided to put in a bid for a deluxe oceanview balcony room as well as a junior suite.  As time passed, I heard nothing back about the bid. But voila! 3 days prior to boarding I received an e-mail that our Royal Up bid was accepted!!! for a Junior suite!!! 

We did online check in and received a check in time of 2:00pm-2:30pm. Our DS is going to medical school in Miami so we were able to spend a couple of days visiting him pre-cruise and he was able to be our transportation to the cruise terminal in Miami!

We had our luggage tags on our bags, dropped them off with a baggage handler and were off to Terminal A!! This terminal is run very efficiently! We sped through the check in process! Our check in person informed us that sadly we missed our Key lunch! It ended at 1:30 pm.  I informed her that our online check in said to arrive at 2:00 and not to arrive early. She shook her head and said- " I don't know why they tell people that." Ugh- one of the reasons I purchased the Key was for a leisurely sit down lunch at a premium restaurant!

*Caveat #1 about the Key- you don't get much information about the benefits and the timing thereof!  *We didn't get any special online check in information telling us that the Key lunch is from 11:30am -1:30pm.
So, if you purchase the Key- show up at the Cruise terminal with ample time to board and enjoy your lunch!

We were ushered off to board the ship! We stopped briefly for the picture!


----------



## pattyw

We were anxious to go to our room!! We boarded by 2:00 pm so we just took our carry-ons and proceeded directly to our room.
Junior Suite room 7672!







We were blown away by the size of this room!!


----------



## pattyw

The bathroom: It was so roomy and had a lot of storage spaces for all of our toiletries!

 
 
 
 

Storage area under the sink:

 

More towels :

 

Shelves on the side of the sink:

 

Hooks on the door:


----------



## pattyw

The fridge:
 

The storage closet with safe:

 

And I think our favorite part of the room:   the walk-in closet!!

 
 
 
 
 

So much storage space!! It was wonderful to have all of our bags out of the way and room to hang our clothes!!


----------



## pattyw

And our balcony!

 

It was so nice to have lounge chairs!


----------



## pattyw

Yes it was definitely a splurge to bid up to the Junior suite.  I would definitely say that if you are the early up, out for excursions, etc. type, that the price of a suite would not be worth it. 

Joe and I however, were in the sleep in, enjoy the peacefulness of our room, and not do excursions mode!  So, for us, it was definitely worth it to have a big room with amenities we could enjoy!!   We had been so busy at work before the cruise and our friends being avid cruisers- were not interested in excursions, either. So, we were happy to enjoy the boat and its amenities as well as visit with our friends!


----------



## starvenger

cant blame you for going YOLO and getting the upgrade. Outside of the tub/shower (hate them on cruise ships) it seems pretty nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Great report.  So interesting as may do a Royal Cruise one of these days.


----------



## OKW Lover

Looking forward to reading the rest of your report.  We got on the Allure the day you got off!


----------



## mevelandry

Now that's an interesting and detailed review! Can't wait to see the rest of it. 

I booked The Key for our first RCCL cruise (coming in October) so thank you for the info on the Chop's Grill lunch ending at 1:30 PM. We'll make sure to board as early as possible.


----------



## tltay2005

Thanks for doing a review and sharing pictures.  I got the email about the bidding for a larger room and ignored it as we do not spend much time in our room ( we have an ocean balcony booked), but seeing that large tub/shower may make it worth it.  The shower in the balcony room we had last year was so small, you banged your elbows just washing you hair.


----------



## tltay2005

pattyw said:


> o, during the planning process, I received an e-mail from RC about bidding up for an upgraded room! I decided to put in a bid for a deluxe oceanview balcony room as well as a junior suite. As time passed, I heard nothing back about the bid. But voila! 3 days prior to boarding I received an e-mail that our Royal Up bid was accepted!!! for a Junior suite!!!



Since it was so close to sail date, did you get new luggage tags with the new cabin number?


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> cant blame you for going YOLO and getting the upgrade. Outside of the tub/shower (hate them on cruise ships) it seems pretty nice.



Yes- for this cruise, it was worth it for us. If we do another cruise and take advantage of excursions, a regular room would be fine!  I agree- I'd rather have just a shower.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Great report.  So interesting as may do a Royal Cruise one of these days.



Thanks, Lynne!  The Allure had a lot to offer! We'd definitely cruise again!


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> Looking forward to reading the rest of your report.  We got on the Allure the day you got off!



Thanks for reading along! 

We probably passed you on our way out and your way in! Hope you had a great cruise!!


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Now that's an interesting and detailed review! Can't wait to see the rest of it.
> 
> I booked The Key for our first RCCL cruise (coming in October) so thank you for the info on the Chop's Grill lunch ending at 1:30 PM. We'll make sure to board as early as possible.



Thanks for reading along!

Yes- we didn't get any detailed information of the Key lunch hours. We talked to another family who actually boarded the ship at 11 am. They were told that the restaurants were closed so they missed lunch, too. What the crew didn't tell them was that the restaurants would open at 11:30am for the lunch! So, no matter what time your online check-in says, be sure to be on board to take advantage of the lunch from 11:30-1:30.  The Key is new and I think the staff are still getting acclimated to its offerings. Hopefully, by October the Key program will run smoother!

We dined at Chop's Grille for dinner- it was fabulous!


----------



## pattyw

tltay2005 said:


> Thanks for doing a review and sharing pictures.  I got the email about the bidding for a larger room and ignored it as we do not spend much time in our room ( we have an ocean balcony booked), but seeing that large tub/shower may make it worth it.  The shower in the balcony room we had last year was so small, you banged your elbows just washing you hair.



We did enjoy the room and all of its amenities! It was bigger than many regular hotel rooms we've stayed in! The Royal Up bid is worth it if your cruising style allows you to spend time in your room! I liked having our own lounge chairs on the balcony,too. We could enjoy sitting in the sun during the day without crowds! We could go to the bar and bring back a cocktail to enjoy!



tltay2005 said:


> Since it was so close to sail date, did you get new luggage tags with the new cabin number?



You can print your own luggage tags off of the Royal website. As soon as our bid was accepted, the website was updated with our new cabin number.


----------



## pattyw

So, after we settled into our room, we headed to the Windjammer for lunch before the muster drill.  Yikes!! It was packed! This is when we were really sad that we missed our Key lunch! It would have been so nice to have a relaxing lunch in an uncrowded restaurant!  But,we were seated within a few minutes and the lunch was very good! 

Also want to mention that included with the Key program, we had a bowl of fresh fruit in our cabin!

After the muster drill, we headed to - a bar for a drink! 

Here's the Daily compass from Day 1:


----------



## Frozen2014

Great review so far.  We've been on Allure and loved it!  Wow...great room a d balcony.
Can't believe no one informed you of the hours of Chops lunch.  And as they said...it's horrible how they assign check in time but they don't tell you that you can come earlier.  I would have been livid with the timing and missing the key lunch hours.
Hope the rest was smooth sailing.


----------



## starvenger

pattyw said:


> So, after we settled into our room, we headed to the Windjammer for lunch before the muster drill. Yikes!! It was packed! This is when we were really sad that we missed our Key lunch! It would have been so nice to have a relaxing lunch in an uncrowded restaurant! But,we were seated within a few minutes and the lunch was very good!


Sad that you missed the Key lunch and had to endure the lunch crush. With that said, it's almost a rite of passage to endure one a packed embarkation buffet and declare "never again"... only to repeat the mistake on your next cruise. Or so I've heard. From a friend. Yeah, that's the ticket. A friend.


----------



## pattyw

Frozen2014 said:


> Great review so far.  We've been on Allure and loved it!  Wow...great room a d balcony.
> Can't believe no one informed you of the hours of Chops lunch.  And as they said...it's horrible how they assign check in time but they don't tell you that you can come earlier.  I would have been livid with the timing and missing the key lunch hours.
> Hope the rest was smooth sailing.



Thanks for reading along!

Yep- we were a little upset with the lack of information about the Key lunch! I guess whenever a new program rolls out there is some confusion. Hopefully, they will iron out the issues soon! 

Also, it was difficult to go to guest relations to discuss any issues.  The lines were super long- all the time- even late at night! 

Yes- thankfully our cruise was pretty much smooth sailing!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> Sad that you missed the Key lunch and had to endure the lunch crush. With that said, it's almost a rite of passage to endure one a packed embarkation buffet and declare "never again"... only to repeat the mistake on your next cruise. Or so I've heard. From a friend. Yeah, that's the ticket. A friend.



 I feel better now! Even pro-cruisers like "your friend" sweat the embarkation buffet lines!

I have to thank you for all the tips I read from your posts on this thread! So helpful!


----------



## starvenger

Consistent long lines at GS are never a good sign. 

To wit, I think I went to GS about 5 times last cruise, only one was what I'd consider long. And generally speaking, the lines seemed tolerable when I passed by. So it was probably an uneventful sailing for the GS staff.


----------



## starvenger

pattyw said:


> I feel better now! Even pro-cruisers like "your friend" sweat the embarkation buffet lines!
> 
> I have to thank you for all the tips I read from your posts on this thread! So helpful!


Believe me, most veteran cruisers have a love/hate relationship with the embarkation buffet. And I now fully believe that when they say to "arrive at the terminal early", it's not to avoid the security bottleneck, but to avoid the crowds at the buffet. 

Side note: if you late board an Oasis class ship again, go to Solarium Bistro or Park Cafe to eat. Still crowded, but not super crazy.


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> Consistent long lines at GS are never a good sign.
> 
> To wit, I think I went to GS about 5 times last cruise, only one was what I'd consider long. And generally speaking, the lines seemed tolerable when I passed by. So it was probably an uneventful sailing for the GS staff.



Yep- we were a little nervous about the consistent long lines at GS. We needed to get a replacement Key wristband. We went by about midnight thinking there would be no line, but there were still quite a few people in line and only one crew member at the desk. 

I know that our friends had a few problems with their room-maintenance issues and then a plumbing issue. They had to sweat the line a few times and had long waits. Thankfully, we had no immediate issues that needed to be addressed.



starvenger said:


> Believe me, most veteran cruisers have a love/hate relationship with the embarkation buffet. And I now fully believe that when they say to "arrive at the terminal early", it's not to avoid the security bottleneck, but to avoid the crowds at the buffet.
> 
> Side note: if you late board an Oasis class ship again, go to Solarium Bistro or Park Cafe to eat. Still crowded, but not super crazy.



Thanks for the heads up!  We tried the Solarium Bistro once- so good!! We didn't eat at Park Cafe- but the menu looked great and the location was nice!


----------



## Magical2017

Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## pattyw

Magical2017 said:


> Thanks for all the great information!



Thanks for reading along!


----------



## pattyw

We had My Time dining so our dining room was the American Icon. While we were free to come at any time, after the first night, we made reservations for dinner. They had two lines at check-in- one was reservations and one without.  Obviously, the reservation line moved quicker. 

The food choices at the main dining room were varied- the food was good and the service always efficient! We didn't always get the same waiters, though. I guess with My time dining and eating at different times, we weren't assigned a table and wait staff. We had friends traveling with us so we didn't sit with others as we had a table of 5 for our party. 

It was nice having turn down service in the evening. Our trash was emptied, towels refreshed, and our room attendant always left a towel animal!

 

  

We also would get a Daily Compass and information about the port and its offerings.


----------



## pattyw

One of the best perks that we took advantage of almost daily was the FREE continental breakfast with room service! It was so nice to have breakfast delivered to the room at the time we chose and eat while we got ready! One day we did add pancakes, an omelet, hash browns, and bacon.  It was a flat $7.95 charge plus service fee. 

We also had breakfast in the main dining room.  You could do the buffet and/or a la carte. The buffet was great! So many choices! 

Our first port stop was Nassau. We didn't book an excursion, but planned to disembark and shop!

We had breakfast in our room and left the ship about 10 am. There were no lines then as most with excursion plans had already left.

We stopped for a picture:


----------



## pattyw

Our ship:

 

Our neighbors: Celebrity and Carnival:

 

 

Atlantis:


----------



## pattyw

We had a fun afternoon shopping in Nassau! Joe and I purchased some souvenirs and set off to find a men's shop. He forgot his casual pants and also brought the wrong shoes for his dress pants! We did find a men's clothing store. It seems like quite a few men also forgot their dressy clothing, too!! 

We returned to the ship about 2:30pm and had lunch at Sorrento's Pizza! Sorrento's became our go-to lunch/snack/late night snack venue!


----------



## pattyw

Cruised Compass Day 2:


----------



## pattyw

It was formal night!!

Joe brought a pair of dress pants, dress shirt, and suit coat. They needed to be pressed.  Our room attendant took care of that for us! She delivered the freshly pressed items back to our cabin by 6 pm. He put his newly purchased dress shoes to use that evening!

 

Our formal night attire was about in the middle- some ladies had capri pants and a nice shirt, men had shorts or pants and a polo shirt- some ladies had gowns, men had tuxedos. So basically, anything but beach attire is appropriate for formal nights. You can be smart casual or all out formal!


----------



## pattyw

Dinner was great!! Our friends- seasoned cruisers- suggested the escargot appetizer! Joe and I aren't fans of exotic food. They let us try one of theirs- so yummy!! They are cooked- no shells, and in a butter/garlic sauce!! They each ordered two orders a piece! We followed the next few times we ate in the main dining room!!

This is what was so nice about a cruise.  You can order as many orders of an appetizer, salad, entree, dessert as you want!!  All included!!

*So, tip of the day- Order the escargot!
*
After dinner, we spent a little time in the casino! Joe and I are not lucky! We only played the penny and nickel slots- (big spenders) It was fun!! Then, we spent some time at the Piano Bar- Schooner's.  So fun!!

Here's some pictures of Schooner's- note we took these on an afternoon when we were at port and Joe and I stayed on the ship. You can see how nice and quiet is in on the ship on port days!


----------



## pattyw

Here's the information that we received regarding entertainment and Bingo:


----------



## pattyw

Daily Compass Day 3: Day at Sea!


----------



## OKW Lover

pattyw said:


> Our friends- seasoned cruisers- suggested the escargot appetizer! Joe and I aren't fans of exotic food. They let us try one of theirs- so yummy!! They are cooked- no shells, and in a butter/garlic sauce!! They each ordered two orders a piece! We followed the next few times we ate in the main dining room!!





pattyw said:


> So, tip of the day- Order the escargot!



I've always said that escargot are really just an excuse to have garlic butter.   Nobody ever ordered escargot hold the garlic butter.


----------



## starvenger

pattyw said:


> Our formal night attire was about in the middle- some ladies had capri pants and a nice shirt, men had shorts or pants and a polo shirt- some ladies had gowns, men had tuxedos. So basically, anything but beach attire is appropriate for formal nights. You can be smart casual or all out formal!


It's as I've been saying - wear what you want (within reason), and don't worry about what everyone else is doing.

I take it the pants pressing was part of the Suite perks?



OKW Lover said:


> I've always said that escargot are really just an excuse to have garlic butter. Nobody ever ordered escargot hold the garlic butter.


Garlic butter on it's own is ok. The snail-flavoured garlic butter is where it's at.


----------



## Magical2017

Is there a charge to play Bingo?


----------



## starvenger

Magical2017 said:


> Is there a charge to play Bingo?


I don't think there's a cover charge, but it's gambling, so you must pay to play.


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> I've always said that escargot are really just an excuse to have garlic butter.   Nobody ever ordered escargot hold the garlic butter.



Yes- the garlic butter makes the whole dish!!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> It's as I've been saying - wear what you want (within reason), and don't worry about what everyone else is doing.
> 
> I take it the pants pressing was part of the Suite perks?
> 
> 
> Garlic butter on it's own is ok. The snail-flavoured garlic butter is where it's at.



Yes- I was relieved to see our formal choices, while fairly casual, were perfectly fine!

No- the press service was part of the laundry service that they charge for and is available to everyone. We usually would use the iron provided in the hotel room, but no irons allowed on the cruise except for their laundry services. It was pricey- $21.72 to press a pair of pants, shirt, and suit jacket- but necessary to make Joe look good!

Snail flavored garlic butter-


----------



## pattyw

Magical2017 said:


> Is there a charge to play Bingo?





starvenger said:


> I don't think there's a cover charge, but it's gambling, so you must pay to play.



Yes- we didn't play Bingo, but you did have to purchase the cards to play.  I wish we had tried it, though!


----------



## mevelandry

Schooner's looks great.


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Schooner's looks great.



It was our favorite place to spend some time at night. It was so fun- the crowd would shout out songs to play and the piano player would play the suggestions. And many times it became a group sing a long!


----------



## pattyw

So Day 3 was at Sea so we slept in and enjoyed breakfast in our room and on our balcony!


 

Being at sea meant that the ship was full! We went to the casino for a bit and then decided to have lunch.  We didn't want to eat with crowds, so we opted to try one of the premium restaurants for lunch- Giovanni's Table. 

Giovanni's is in the Central Park Area on the ship. It's so pretty!


----------



## pattyw

We didn't pre-purchase any premium dining packages  so this was going to be an out of pocket lunch. This is where I will give you the next tip.

*Tip of the Day- Don't pre-purchase a premium dining package! You will get a better deal on the ship!*

There were only a few other tables of diners when we arrived.  Upon arrival, the manager asked us if we had a dining package.  When we said no, he proceeded to tell us of the many choices and that he could offer us some specials. Our waiter then took a few minutes to explain the package. We told him we were hesitant to purchase a package because we were traveling with friends who weren't interested in a package and we wanted to eat together.

Our waiter was phenomenal! So efficient and nice! The food was fabulous!

And he was a great salesman! We did, in fact, purchase a 3 night dining package, received a BOGO lunch, and were able to bring our 3 friends to dinner the next night at 1/2 price- and he would include alcoholic drinks for them as well(they didn't have a drink package). 

Also, every day we were approached by a crew member offering 1/2 off at the premium restaurants. One night the main dining room was at capacity.  The crew members outside were offering Chops Grille at 1/2 off!


----------



## pattyw

One of my favorite things to do on the ship was to check my weather app on my phone to see where we were! 

 

If only I could get that weather forecast at home! We live in the Buffalo, NY area so sadly that forecast is something we almost NEVER see! even in July!


----------



## starvenger

pattyw said:


> Tip of the Day- Don't pre-purchase a premium dining package! You will get a better deal on the ship!


I think at this point the best dining pre purchases are the Ultimate package, the BOGO offer and First Night Done Right, if offered. Each one saves you at least 50% off the list price so there’s really no downside to them. 

Otherwise, absolutely wait and see what they offer you on board, because the list prices have gotten hiked to unreasonable levels in the past 5-6 years.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay found the cruise trip report! Ship looks fun!


pattyw said:


> Our formal night attire was about in the middle


 Well you guys clean up pretty darn good!!



pattyw said:


> One night the main dining room was at capacity. The crew members outside were offering Chops Grille at 1/2 off!


 Oh that would upset me! Sorry-already paid for food and now half to pay for food again or go to a buffet? I'm sure Chops is fabulous but at that point they should have offered complimentary meals there...Did they have a brunch on Sea Days? Loved that on my Carnival cruise!!
Am kinda surprised there wasn't a dedicated GS line for suite or Key guests too-We had Faster to the Fun on our carnival cruise and the dedicated Guest service line alone was worth it-had an issue with a waaayyyy overcharge of tip on a bar bill (had drink package so no extra tip as it was already included) and being able to walk right up and not wait in line probably kept the hubs in good humor lol!

The suite looks fabulous!! And fantastic balcony!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I think at this point the best dining pre purchases are the Ultimate package, the BOGO offer and First Night Done Right, if offered. Each one saves you at least 50% off the list price so there’s really no downside to them.
> 
> Otherwise, absolutely wait and see what they offer you on board, because the list prices have gotten hiked to unreasonable levels in the past 5-6 years.



Yes- those are good deals for pre-purchase!

The price increases probably add to the premium restaurants not being busy at all. We did dine early- 5:30- but each restaurant was only about 1/3 full.  So even the 1/2 offers weren't attracting too many.


----------



## Lori74

loving the report Patty!! can't wait to see the Allure for myself in nov! i think i saw your coke cups, did they have handles?


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Yay found the cruise trip report! Ship looks fun!
> Well you guys clean up pretty darn good!!
> 
> Oh that would upset me! Sorry-already paid for food and now half to pay for food again or go to a buffet? I'm sure Chops is fabulous but at that point they should have offered complimentary meals there...Did they have a brunch on Sea Days? Loved that on my Carnival cruise!!
> Am kinda surprised there wasn't a dedicated GS line for suite or Key guests too-We had Faster to the Fun on our carnival cruise and the dedicated Guest service line alone was worth it-had an issue with a waaayyyy overcharge of tip on a bar bill (had drink package so no extra tip as it was already included) and being able to walk right up and not wait in line probably kept the hubs in good humor lol!
> 
> The suite looks fabulous!! And fantastic balcony!



Yay!! Thanks for reading along!

Yes- it was a little frustrating the night that the dining room was full.  We had a 1/2 hour wait to be seated.  And I was thinking just what you said- We should get a dinner at better than 50% off.  We actually had reservations that night, too. 

Not sure about brunch on sea days.  We ate late breakfasts so we just grazed at Sorrento's pizza for a snack before dinner. We started to eat dinner early- or at premium restaurants- to avoid the large crowds after 7 pm. 

I looked for a GS line for Key and/or suite guests. I didn't see one. Our friends are Diamond Club members and they had to wait in the regular GS line when they had issues with their room.  I asked if they could have someone in the Diamond Club lounge help them and they said they couldn't. 

Also, because we received our upgrade to the junior suite just 3 days prior to boarding, we never really knew what other perks we had. And we had no information given to us pre-cruise or in our cabin. We just found out the last day that we had access to a restaurant for dinner reserved for suite guests. 

That sounds great on your Carnival cruise- the dedicated GS line! Kyle and Erin have cruised Carnival twice and are leaving on another this weekend.  I've read some bad things about Carnival, but they've had great experiences on their cruises!

We did enjoy our suite! It worked out well on this trip as we spent a lot of time in the room- and on our balcony relaxing! We're certainly spoiled now!


----------



## pattyw

Lori74 said:


> loving the report Patty!! can't wait to see the Allure for myself in nov! i think i saw your coke cups, did they have handles?



Hi Lori! Thanks for reading along!

The Allure was gorgeous! November will be a great time to cruise! 

Yes- the cups had handles.  We didn't use them much as we preferred bottled water( or alcoholic drinks, LOL!), but they were very nice!  They are supposed to be in your cabin when you arrive.  Ours weren't there, so we had to go to a location where they were selling the drink packages to get them.


----------



## pattyw

After our lunch at Giovanni's, we had scheduled Mamma Mia! Love this show! We've seen it twice before and were so happy to see it again.  We had reserved it on line, and with our Key program we also received seats in a reserved area of the theater. The Key seats in the Amber theater were in the first four rows of the mezzanine/balcony area- accessed from Deck 5. 

This was the evening that we had dinner reservations at 7:30 in the main dining room and upon arrival, the lines for the reservations and walk-ins were HUGE! The crew members informed us that the dining room was at capacity and it would be at least 1/2 hour wait. We were offered Chops Grille at 50% off.  It didn't seem like many people accepted the offer. We chose to wait, too.  After this night, we were going to use our dining package for dinner at the premium restaurants for three nights and the other night we made a reservation for 5:30 in the main dining room. 

Here's some pictures of the ship- Deck 5 & 6:

 

This is where the Rising Tide Bar is.  It moves up and down from Deck 5 to the Central Park area on Deck 8. So fun! We had a drink here a couple of times!

 

Here's a photo I found as it is rising!


----------



## Magical2017

pattyw said:


> We didn't pre-purchase any premium dining packages  so this was going to be an out of pocket lunch. This is where I will give you the next tip.
> 
> *Tip of the Day- Don't pre-purchase a premium dining package! You will get a better deal on the ship!*
> 
> There were only a few other tables of diners when we arrived.  Upon arrival, the manager asked us if we had a dining package.  When we said no, he proceeded to tell us of the many choices and that he could offer us some specials. Our waiter then took a few minutes to explain the package. We told him we were hesitant to purchase a package because we were traveling with friends who weren't interested in a package and we wanted to eat together.
> 
> Our waiter was phenomenal! So efficient and nice! The food was fabulous!
> 
> And he was a great salesman! We did, in fact, purchase a 3 night dining package, received a BOGO lunch, and were able to bring our 3 friends to dinner the next night at 1/2 price- and he would include alcoholic drinks for them as well(they didn't have a drink package).
> 
> Also, every day we were approached by a crew member offering 1/2 off at the premium restaurants. One night the main dining room was at capacity.  The crew members outside were offering Chops Grille at 1/2 off!


I love that you were offered discounts, but not the "approached by a crewmember" part. Did they keep approaching because you said you would think about it the first time, or did you say no and they kept pushing? I do hope it is the former and not the latter. It sounds like it was a great deal and worked out very well for you, though!


----------



## pattyw

Magical2017 said:


> I love that you were offered discounts, but not the "approached by a crewmember" part. Did they keep approaching because you said you would think about it the first time, or did you say no and they kept pushing? I do hope it is the former and not the latter. It sounds like it was a great deal and worked out very well for you, though!




We were approached many times- every day- by various crew members inviting us to dine at a  premium restaurant at a discount.  Usually we were approached outside of the main dining room. Once when we were having lunch in the solarium, the waiter approached us and asked us if we'd like to have dinner at Samba, the Brazilian steakhouse. 

We were happy with the deal our waiter gave us at Giovanni's.  But, we didn't really like constantly being approached to try a premium restaurant. I do have to say that when we dined at the premium restaurants, we were treated to wonderful food and amazing service!


----------



## pattyw

Cruise Compass- Day 4- Cozumel:


----------



## pattyw

We did not get off in Cozumel.  We weren't interested in shopping and decided to take advantage of the low crowds on the ship!

We enjoyed a walk on the walking/jogging path around the ship! Loved the signs of encouragements they have! So funny!!


----------



## pattyw

Pictures of another ship and Cozumel:


----------



## pattyw

More from the walking/jogging path:


----------



## starvenger

I see the Headliner was the ventriloquist guy. We were supposed to get him in 2017 on Harmony, but we ended up with a Motown cover guy instead (sang well, not my cup of tea, left pretty early). I'd seen the ventriloquist on various talk shows, and I think he was on _Night Court_ once. Probably would've enjoyed him more than the Motown guy.

How did you find the balcony, btw? I actually like it, even though it's not as close to the stage. Also easier to escort your kids out if they get bored/tired of the show.


----------



## Frozen2014

starvenger said:


> I think at this point the best dining pre purchases are the Ultimate package, the BOGO offer and First Night Done Right, if offered. Each one saves you at least 50% off the list price so there’s really no downside to them.
> 
> Otherwise, absolutely wait and see what they offer you on board, because the list prices have gotten hiked to unreasonable levels in the past 5-6 years.



I agree that BOGO and FNDR are very good deals but wondering if these are a thing of the past?  On our current bookings, they are no longer showing and are replaced with Chops + 1, which costs $30 more than BOGO.  

Don't want them to be pushy but good to know you can get specialty dining deals when on board.


----------



## starvenger

Frozen2014 said:


> I agree that BOGO and FNDR are very good deals but wondering if these are a thing of the past?  On our current bookings, they are no longer showing and are replaced with Chops + 1, which costs $30 more than BOGO.
> 
> Don't want them to be pushy but good to know you can get specialty dining deals when on board.


I think FNDR disappeared shortly after they started offering Ultimate packages. BOGO was still around last year but they could have removed it. 

My experience with the staff pushing product is virtually nil. I must give off an "I'm not interested" vibe or am good at avoiding staff or something because I rarely get approached. I do see people being asked if they're interested in specialty dining so it's not as if it doesn't happen.


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I see the Headliner was the ventriloquist guy. We were supposed to get him in 2017 on Harmony, but we ended up with a Motown cover guy instead (sang well, not my cup of tea, left pretty early). I'd seen the ventriloquist on various talk shows, and I think he was on _Night Court_ once. Probably would've enjoyed him more than the Motown guy.
> 
> How did you find the balcony, btw? I actually like it, even though it's not as close to the stage. Also easier to escort your kids out if they get bored/tired of the show.



He was very good!! 

We sat in the first row of the balcony - and it was a good view.  Bonus- we had a railing in front of us! More leg room and somewhere to put our wine glasses!


----------



## pattyw

Frozen2014 said:


> I agree that BOGO and FNDR are very good deals but wondering if these are a thing of the past?  On our current bookings, they are no longer showing and are replaced with Chops + 1, which costs $30 more than BOGO.
> 
> Don't want them to be pushy but good to know you can get specialty dining deals when on board.



We liked the deal that we received on the 3 day dining package- the manager and waiter at Giovanni's gave us the deal.  We talked about it while dining.  I was ok with this.  I did not like being approached many times a day about specialty dining. They were outside of the main dining room every day giving the 1/2 off deals. 



starvenger said:


> I think FNDR disappeared shortly after they started offering Ultimate packages. BOGO was still around last year but they could have removed it.
> 
> My experience with the staff pushing product is virtually nil. I must give off an "I'm not interested" vibe or am good at avoiding staff or something because I rarely get approached. I do see people being asked if they're interested in specialty dining so it's not as if it doesn't happen.



I think Joe and I looked like 1st time cruisers! We definitely walked around looking confused at times! I guess we were just surprised at how they were pushing the specialty dining. But when we dined at them and saw how empty they were, I understood! We actually loved dining in the specialty restaurants with no crowds and attentive wait staff!


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the walking track.
Hey the Valor-ship we were on last October! Loved the ship-got all the upgrades, small enough to not have to fight crowds and easy to navigate. We got off in Cozumel and explored-rented scooters and tooted all around the island (even got lost lol) with a friend who'd been a few times before.

Bet the ship was fun to explore at port with most of crowds gone!


----------



## ckmiles

Finally caught up!  Your pics are gorgeous, especially one of yo and Joe in your Fancee clothes!

One of my most favorite things on a cruise was the nightly delivery of the newsletter-  we never did much of the stuff listed on them but I loved reading them cover to cover.  

I have never stayed in a Balcony room but I'd like to one day-  Did you find the balcony windy when the ship was moving?  I had heard rumors and not sure I would like being blown around on the balcony!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Love the walking track.
> Hey the Valor-ship we were on last October! Loved the ship-got all the upgrades, small enough to not have to fight crowds and easy to navigate. We got off in Cozumel and explored-rented scooters and tooted all around the island (even got lost lol) with a friend who'd been a few times before.
> 
> Bet the ship was fun to explore at port with most of crowds gone!



That cruise sounds great! Do you take short cruises- 4-5 days or 7 days? We'd like to try a shorter cruise next time. Carnival has a lot of choices!!

Yes- we really enjoyed the peaceful ship when we were at port!


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Finally caught up!  Your pics are gorgeous, especially one of yo and Joe in your Fancee clothes!
> 
> One of my most favorite things on a cruise was the nightly delivery of the newsletter-  we never did much of the stuff listed on them but I loved reading them cover to cover.
> 
> I have never stayed in a Balcony room but I'd like to one day-  Did you find the balcony windy when the ship was moving?  I had heard rumors and not sure I would like being blown around on the balcony!



Thanks for reading along, CK!!

Yes- it was always nice to come back to the cabin and look at the cruise compass! There was always so much to do!! We didn't take advantage of many activities, either! 

We loved the balcony!!  If you were standing at the railing it was a little windy.  But if you sat on the loungers or at the table it was fine.  The dividers between cabins protected you from the wind!


----------



## pattyw

So, port day at Cozumel was going to be salon and spa afternoon for Joe and I!! He wanted his hair trimmed so we made an appointment at the salon. 

Also, they had specials for massages, so we opted to have a couples massage!


----------



## pattyw

*We received a discount off of the special for our massages!* We had 75 minute hot stone full body massages for $149/each!  The massages were wonderful!! Aahh!!! 

*My salon/spa caveat:  They will try to sell you products- many products!
*
We did purchase a lot of hair/spa products  $$! I think at the time, we were in such a relaxed mood that we were agreeable to purchasing the products. They are great! and we are using them at home! Just know this in advance and prepare yourselves so you aren't caught up in the relaxation and purchase items that you'll regret later. 

Also, on the last day at sea, they have a sale on so many things! They had spa products on display, too!! 

Our massage therapist also invited us back for another massage- and gave us a great special deal!  We could have  another full body massage with hot stones and a facial- for $99!! We didn't hesitate to agree and made another appointment for Friday afternoon!

We really enjoyed the spa!


----------



## Monykalyn

Spa sounds great!! Yeah it's easy to be agreeable when you are a pile of goo LOL! Have heard about the hard sell at the end.


pattyw said:


> That cruise sounds great! Do you take short cruises- 4-5 days or 7 days? We'd like to try a shorter cruise next time. Carnival has a lot of choices!!
> 
> Yes- we really enjoyed the peaceful ship when we were at port!


So far just 4-5 day. Would love a 7 day though!
You should try Carnival-it has a reputation from people who went years ago, or never at all, or who LOVE to talk down to people.  Research ship and ports, but longer cruises do tend to be less "party" anyway.


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> That cruise sounds great! Do you take short cruises- 4-5 days or 7 days? We'd like to try a shorter cruise next time. Carnival has a lot of choices!!
> 
> Yes- we really enjoyed the peaceful ship when we were at port!



Depending on the ship (I'd pick a new ship or one that was deeply refurbished recently)... We've been on a very nice Carnival Key West-Cozumel 4 nights cruise. The prices were low and the cruise was very nice.

We've done 4, 5 and 6 nights... The only cruise where there was a little bit more partying was the 5 nights one. All the other ones were quiet.

 As Monykalyn said, I believe Carnival has been treated unfairly.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoying reading all that you did.  Ah, the Spa.  Sounds so lovely.  Never have been, as kids have always been with me.  Oh well.  I've done a 7 day on the Disney Fantasy, 4 day on the Disney Dream, and 5 day on the Disney Magic.  Due to the pricing, we'll be on the Carnival Legend this coming January, for 7 nights. 

I like the longer cruises.  And, a verandah if I can afford it.  And luckily have, each time we have sailed, a verandah.  The higher deck, the better.  I did sail with Royal, but that was so long ago, I can't count it.  Royal sold the ship we were on, to a European entity, I think Spanish or Italian.  Sovereign of the Seas.  And, it was that cruise, that I found out, I need motion sickness medicine, as I get sea sick. 

Thanks for posting all the info, and ha ha to all the saying on the walking/jogging path.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Spa sounds great!! Yeah it's easy to be agreeable when you are a pile of goo LOL! Have heard about the hard sell at the end.
> 
> So far just 4-5 day. Would love a 7 day though!
> You should try Carnival-it has a reputation from people who went years ago, or never at all, or who LOVE to talk down to people.  Research ship and ports, but longer cruises do tend to be less "party" anyway.



I'd like to do a shorter cruise next time.  With buffer travel days to arrive a day or so early, a 4-5 day turns into a week vacation.  Our 7 day cruise was about 9 days total. 

My DS, Kyle and his GF Erin are on a Carnival cruise right now.  It's their 3rd on Carnival and they have only good things to say about the cruise line! So, I think Carnival is a fine choice.  Yep- heard the "party boat" stories and such.  I've learned to read reviews- but also to try things yourself and make your own opinion. 

Thanks for the Carnival info! And your next cruise is coming up soon!!!


----------



## starvenger

pattyw said:


> I'd like to do a shorter cruise next time. With buffer travel days to arrive a day or so early, a 4-5 day turns into a week vacation. Our 7 day cruise was about 9 days total.


Sounds about right. Get there on a Friday or Saturday, board the next day, get off and head to the airport the following week.

I'm actually looking forward to my 5 night cruise next year, although finding flights is currently not that fun.


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Depending on the ship (I'd pick a new ship or one that was deeply refurbished recently)... We've been on a very nice Carnival Key West-Cozumel 4 nights cruise. The prices were low and the cruise was very nice.
> 
> We've done 4, 5 and 6 nights... The only cruise where there was a little bit more partying was the 5 nights one. All the other ones were quiet.
> 
> As Monykalyn said, I believe Carnival has been treated unfairly.



Thanks for the info!!  Yes- I was actually checking out a 4-day Carnival cruise for next spring. Prices looked good!! I like all the restaurants! Joe was interested in Guy's Burger Joint! My DS raved about the burgers there!

I'll check out the ships, too- and their refurbishment dates!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Enjoying reading all that you did.  Ah, the Spa.  Sounds so lovely.  Never have been, as kids have always been with me.  Oh well.  I've done a 7 day on the Disney Fantasy, 4 day on the Disney Dream, and 5 day on the Disney Magic.  Due to the pricing, we'll be on the Carnival Legend this coming January, for 7 nights.
> 
> I like the longer cruises.  And, a verandah if I can afford it.  And luckily have, each time we have sailed, a verandah.  The higher deck, the better.  I did sail with Royal, but that was so long ago, I can't count it.  Royal sold the ship we were on, to a European entity, I think Spanish or Italian.  Sovereign of the Seas.  And, it was that cruise, that I found out, I need motion sickness medicine, as I get sea sick.
> 
> Thanks for posting all the info, and ha ha to all the saying on the walking/jogging path.



Yes- the spa was Aahhhh!!! Lynne- now that the kids are adults, I'm sure DD would love the spa!! 

Wish we would have done a Disney cruise when the kids were young! They weren't interested in Disney without rides though! I know a Disney cruise is like Disney in general- we can go as just adults.  So, maybe we will try it sometime!

Ooh- 7 nights in January in the warm Caribbean sounds heavenly!  The 7 days on our cruise actually flew! I thought it would seem so long- but just the opposite! The longer cruises are more relaxing I think. I do like the idea of a shorter one and then a couple of days on land in Florida! (maybe squeeze in a park or two?)


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> Sounds about right. Get there on a Friday or Saturday, board the next day, get off and head to the airport the following week.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my 5 night cruise next year, although finding flights is currently not that fun.



Yes- learned from this year to check out dates for Easter! Our cruise dates were Easter week- we got off the ship Easter Sunday! Flight prices   

I'm going to definitely stay away from those weeks next spring!


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> Thanks for the info!!  Yes- I was actually checking out a 4-day Carnival cruise for next spring. Prices looked good!! I like all the restaurants! Joe was interested in Guy's Burger Joint! My DS raved about the burgers there!
> 
> I'll check out the ships, too- and their refurbishment dates!!



We have a "Carnival" thread in the DCL section if you are interested or curious about Carnival. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## pattyw

After our massages, we were oh so relaxed! Could have just snuggled up in a lounge chair for the rest of the day! We had time to get a drink on the way back to our cabin- and then get ready for dinner!

We got martinis at the Bow and Stern!


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> We have a "Carnival" thread in the DCL section if you are interested or curious about Carnival. You are more than welcome to join us.



Thanks! I didn't know there was a Carnival thread!! I'll definitely check it out!

 I learned so much in this thread! The best information comes from the first hand experiences fellow cruisers share here!


----------



## pattyw

We dined at 5:30pm at Giovanni's! This was Day 1 of our 3 day Dining package. This evening was the night our waiter invited our 3 friends to join us at 1/2 price!

We had an amazing dinner! So much food!! He brought us an antipasto platter to share. Then, we ordered appetizers and entrees. He also let us pick an assortment of pasta dishes that we could all share as well! Our table was chock full of food!!! The pasta is made fresh daily and the sauces were scrumptious!! Joe had filet- it was amazing, too!

And even though we were stuffed! - Joe and I split a dessert! WOW!!! wonderful dinner!! great experience!

The dining room at Giovanni's is fairly small.  They do have outdoor seating as well.  Giovanni's is on Deck 8 in the Central Park area- so the middle section is an outdoor, park-like setting! 

 

 
 The premium dining is very nice and well worth the additional cost in our opinion! The restaurant was uncrowded so our service was impeccable! The food was definitely a step up from the main dining room choices. The quantity didn't disappoint either!

However, if you do not purchase a specialty package, don't feel like you will be eating substandard food.  The main dining room choices are varied, fresh, well-presented, and the service is great! So- you cannot go wrong whatever you decide works for your travel group! That's why we liked the 3 day package. We could experience the specialty restaurants and the main dining room!


----------



## OKW Lover

pattyw said:


> Joe had filet- it was amazing, too!


Interestingly enough (or not) we also had the filet at Giovani's and thought it was better than the one we had at Chops.


----------



## starvenger

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the filet's are the same, but prepared by different staff?


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> Interestingly enough (or not) we also had the filet at Giovani's and thought it was better than the one we had at Chops.





starvenger said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the filet's are the same, but prepared by different staff?



Our waiter kept telling us that the filet at Giovanni's was better than Chops Grille.  Joe had it at both and it did have a different taste.  He thought Giovanni's was a little better, too. Maybe it's the spices they use when cooking the filet?


----------



## pattyw

After dinner, we went to the casino for a while, and then to Schooner's piano bar! We had so much fun here! Definitely our favorite night spot!

We stopped for a photo with the classic car in the promenade:

 

Before heading back to our cabin, we popped into Sorrento's for a slice of pizza!


----------



## pattyw

Here's the cruise compass- Day 5- Roatan:


----------



## pattyw

Again, we had no plans to leave the ship in Roatan! This port was nice as there is only one ship that pulls in, so we had a great view of Roatan all day! We were able to spend a lot of time on our balcony and had a great view!! Usually we had a view of another cruise ship right next to us!


----------



## pattyw

More pictures of Roatan:

 
 

We were welcomed by local dancers!





 

 

What you see here is the  area of shops & restaurants near the port. So, just a small variety within walking distance.


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> Again, we had no plans to leave the ship in Roatan! This port was nice as there is only one ship that pulls in, so we had a great view of Roatan all day! We were able to spend a lot of time on our balcony and had a great view!! Usually we had a view of another cruise ship right next to us!



Have you been to Roatan before? Any particular reasons why you decided to stay on the ship that day? (I'm curious about that port).


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Have you been to Roatan before? Any particular reasons why you decided to stay on the ship that day? (I'm curious about that port).



No- this was our first time there. We decided pre-cruise not to book any port excursions until we were on the ship.  It was our first cruise and we didn't want to over book ourselves and be exhausted! Plus, when we did get the upgrade to the suite, we also wanted to be able to enjoy the room we paid for and the ship and its amenities.  

Also, Joe and I worked long, long hours before our trip!! We were worn out and wanted plenty of relaxation!!! 

We shopped a lot in Nassau, so more shopping didn't really appeal to us. And I have to say, we both REALLY enjoyed staying on the ship.  There was so much to see and do! And in Roatan, we so enjoyed sitting on our balcony loungers with a drink and took in the warm sunshine! and people-watched!


----------



## savage1117

mevelandry said:


> Have you been to Roatan before? Any particular reasons why you decided to stay on the ship that day? (I'm curious about that port).


Last July we did the Jolly Roger snorkeling tour with Royal. It was OK, we didn't see much and our guides were good but nothing special.   The shops were basic touristy souvenirs.  I always wonder what other people shop for in port. (it's just not our thing) There was a good bar and grill where we had chips and guac with a few local beers. This November we booked Daniel Johnson’s Monkey and Sloth Hangout and are excited to go hang out with sloths and monkeys.


----------



## mevelandry

savage1117 said:


> Last July we did the Jolly Roger snorkeling tour with Royal. It was OK, we didn't see much and our guides were good but nothing special.   The shops were basic touristy souvenirs.  I always wonder what other people shop for in port. (it's just not our thing) There was a good bar and grill where we had chips and guac with a few local beers. This November we booked Daniel Johnson’s Monkey and Sloth Hangout and are excited to go hang out with sloths and monkeys.



Isn't there a very nice beach near the port too? Mahogany Bay, I think?


----------



## pattyw

savage1117 said:


> Last July we did the Jolly Roger snorkeling tour with Royal. It was OK, we didn't see much and our guides were good but nothing special.   The shops were basic touristy souvenirs.  I always wonder what other people shop for in port. (it's just not our thing) There was a good bar and grill where we had chips and guac with a few local beers. This November we booked Daniel Johnson’s Monkey and Sloth Hangout and are excited to go hang out with sloths and monkeys.



I did read about the monkey park! That was the one excursion that we were tempted to do!! That would be so fun!! Next time!!

Yep- I was amazed at how many jewelry stores there were on the ship and at the ports- and pricey ones at that! Wow! I didn't realize so many were interested in making such large purchases on vacation! The purses, clothes, perfume, I understand. But, like you, we weren't interested in heavy duty shopping!


----------



## starvenger

Yeah it's amazing how many of the same stores show up in each port. Although Diamonds International does give away free drinks so that's a nice perk. The one in Falmouth even has a small bar on the 2nd floor that you can visit after "browsing" through their goods.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gorgeous! I admire your resolve to resist the temptation to overbook. Know you guys were tired from the busy tax season.  And with all the great amenities on that ship I'd be super torn between exploring the ship vs port!!
I picked our June cruise specifically for the ports so (Havana!!) so that day will be very full.


----------



## savage1117

pattyw said:


> I did read about the monkey park! That was the one excursion that we were tempted to do!! That would be so fun!! Next time!!
> 
> Yep- I was amazed at how many jewelry stores there were on the ship and at the ports- and pricey ones at that! Wow! I didn't realize so many were interested in making such large purchases on vacation! The purses, clothes, perfume, I understand. But, like you, we weren't interested in heavy duty shopping!



I will let you know what we think about the excursion.  We are sailing on Harmony on 11/24.


----------



## savage1117

mevelandry said:


> Isn't there a very nice beach near the port too? Mahogany Bay, I think?



Not sure about the beach, sorry.


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Isn't there a very nice beach near the port too? Mahogany Bay, I think?



I looked at the port map and under port highlights they have:

Sandy Bay-West end Marine reserve
Gumbalimba Park
West end village
Tabyana Beach


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> Yeah it's amazing how many of the same stores show up in each port. Although Diamonds International does give away free drinks so that's a nice perk. The one in Falmouth even has a small bar on the 2nd floor that you can visit after "browsing" through their goods.



Ooh- free drinks! I didn't notice the free drinks in Nassau.  Our friends went in to many of the jewelry stores for the free charms they were giving.  They browsed for a while and one was almost ready to make a purchase, but they weren't willing to give her a good deal. She did purchase a few handbags. All we bought were a few souvenir t-shirts.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Gorgeous! I admire your resolve to resist the temptation to overbook. Know you guys were tired from the busy tax season.  And with all the great amenities on that ship I'd be super torn between exploring the ship vs port!!
> I picked our June cruise specifically for the ports so (Havana!!) so that day will be very full.



Yep- learned(the hard way!) from our early Disney days that trying to do too much isn't a good idea! 

Definitely worth it to stay on board on a port day if you want to go to the spa.  That's when they offered the best deals! 

Havana sounds so interesting! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## pattyw

savage1117 said:


> I will let you know what we think about the excursion.  We are sailing on Harmony on 11/24.



Thanks! I'm sure it will be wonderful!!

Will you be on the cruise for Thanksgiving?


----------



## savage1117

pattyw said:


> Thanks! I'm sure it will be wonderful!!
> 
> Will you be on the cruise for Thanksgiving?


Yes! We will be onboard for Thanksgiving.  We are very excited!


----------



## pattyw

savage1117 said:


> Yes! We will be onboard for Thanksgiving.  We are very excited!



Wow! I'm sure they will prepare a fabulous Thanksgiving feast!


----------



## pattyw

So, we enjoyed a morning of lounging on our balcony with a beautiful view of Roatan!

We had lunch at Windjammer- it was so peaceful!! Then, we took a walk around the ship! Here's the Boardwalk area:

 

 

 

I love the details in the decor!


----------



## pattyw

Then we went to the Promenade area:

 

Joe just loved the classic car!


 

Champagne Bar: We had great martinis here! The cucumber martini was my favorite!

 







 

 




Sorrento's:


----------



## pattyw

The Bow and Stern:

  

 

Time for a martini!


----------



## pattyw

Bolero's:


----------



## pattyw

We enjoyed our afternoon of strolling around the empty ship and having a nice lunch a few drinks!

It was another formal night and tonight we were dining at Chops Grille!!

The Central Park area is so pretty!


----------



## pattyw

The shops in Central Park:

 

 

 

Vintages wine bar:


----------



## pattyw

Trellis Bar:

 


 

 

Lovely seating area to enjoy a drink from the Trellis Bar or a snack from the Park Cafe:


----------



## pattyw

Chops Grille!

 

 


 

We had a fabulous meal!! We both had the filet- it was amazing! Also, it was lobster night in the main dining room.  But, we didn't miss out! We were brought a platter of lobster to share!! Again, the dining room was pretty empty when we arrived at 5:30.  By the time we left it did fill up, but still not crowded.


----------



## OKW Lover

pattyw said:


> Vintages wine bar:


Love Vintages.  One day we had "lunch" there.  Ordered a bunch of small plates and a wine flight.  Very, very good!!!


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> Love Vintages.  One day we had "lunch" there.  Ordered a bunch of small plates and a wine flight.  Very, very good!!!



That sounds great! We didn't try it, but the menu looked yummy!


----------



## a1tinkfans

Wonderful review and Great pix. Thank you!  We are headed on the Allure soon. Also purchased the Key. Just received the UP offer. We re balcony already, slightly tempted to try JS but cruise is showing available JS, several decks lower. Not sure 
...


----------



## pattyw

a1tinkfans said:


> Wonderful review and Great pix. Thank you!  We are headed on the Allure soon. Also purchased the Key. Just received the UP offer. We re balcony already, slightly tempted to try JS but cruise is showing available JS, several decks lower. Not sure
> ...



Thanks so much for reading along! 

I think the Key program is nice- it's new so there is still some confusion about the perks. The main perk we missed was the embarkation lunch. Next time we will make sure to board by 11am.  The lunch is from 11:30-1:30. The debarkation breakfast was great! We had a leisurely sit down breakfast in the main dining room- reserved only for Key guests.  Then we could leave the ship whenever we chose! 

The jr suite was very nice! If your cruise schedule allows you to enjoy your room, it is worth the $$. We did spend a lot of time in our suite.  We also liked having loungers on our balcony in addition to the table and chairs. We didn't have to worry about getting to the pool area early or staying to save our chairs.  But, you can't go wrong with your balcony room! It truly is a beautiful ship!!


----------



## pattyw

After our delicious dinner at Chop's Grille, we spent some time in the casino, then on to Schooner's piano bar, and finally made the rounds on the Promenade to enjoy the entertainment at the Bow & Stern and Bolero's. This is what is so nice about a cruise. So much entertainment- ALL THE TIME!!!

It was always so exciting to come back to our room every night.  It was refreshed with new towels, bed turned down, curtains drawn, a cute towel animal posed on the bed and the next day's Cruise Compass!


----------



## pattyw

We couldn't believe it was Day 6 already! Our cruise was almost over! This morning we slept in and had breakfast in our room again. We splurged and instead of just the complimentary continental breakfast, we ordered blueberry pancakes, hash browns, an omelet, and bacon! All of our choices were very tasty! Our room service breakfasts always arrived right on time!

After breakfast, we were heading up to the solarium to spend some time!

Loved the decorations we saw from the elevator!
 

Uncrowded pool areas:

 

 

 

Celebrity Edge:


----------



## pattyw

The Solarium:


----------



## pattyw

We continued our tour around the ship!

 

 

 

Samba Grill:

 


 

We didn't try Samba Grill.  The Brazilian steakhouse wasn't a place that interested us- although we were offered 1/2 off discounts a few times. So, if you are interested in dining here, don't purchase a dining plan. You will more than likely be offered a deal here.


----------



## starvenger

I actually liked Samba. It's interesting because I think this is the only "Brazilian" steakhouse in the fleet. The cuts aren't as good as what you get at some of the other restaurants (I think sirloin is the common cut here) but everything is quite flavourful so you don't miss the more expensive cuts. 

IIRC price isn't that expensive (especially relative to the other restaurants and Brazilian steakhouses on land) so a half price offer would seem to be extremely good value for the up charge. 

tl;dr - it's not exactly Fogo de Chao, but I think it's a place worth checking out.


----------



## Spencer Wright

pattyw said:


> Ahoy all fellow cruisers!!
> 
> First, let me introduce myself and my DH.  I'm Patty-accountant by day. My DH, Joe, is a maintenance supervisor.  We share the joy of traveling! Orlando has always been a preferred destination for our family!  Disney was our first love.  Universal has now captivated our hearts as well.
> 
> View attachment 397450
> 
> 
> Cruises have never appealed to us. Maybe it was the idea of being on a ship out at sea with no way off!or because there were no rides like a theme park? will we get sick?   will we find enough to do?? Let's just stay on land!!!!
> 
> Well, our friends, avid cruisers, have long touted the advantages of cruising! While reluctant at first, we agreed to join them on a cruise.
> 
> We were to set off on the Royal Caribbean Allure of the Seas 4/14-4/21/19. We booked the cruise in October 2018 so there was plenty of time to research cruising.  or chicken out!!!
> 
> Well- we didn't chicken out!
> 
> We did it!
> 
> We loved it!!
> 
> Stay tuned for all of the details!!


 
As you know, I just got off my first cruise on the Navigator (voyager class) and absolutely loved it.  I found the ship a bit stifling however, and am interested in a larger ship such as the Allure.  I very much look forward to hearing all about it!!


----------



## Spencer Wright

pattyw said:


> Dinner was great!! Our friends- seasoned cruisers- suggested the escargot appetizer! Joe and I aren't fans of exotic food. They let us try one of theirs- so yummy!! They are cooked- no shells, and in a butter/garlic sauce!! They each ordered two orders a piece! We followed the next few times we ate in the main dining room!!
> 
> This is what was so nice about a cruise.  You can order as many orders of an appetizer, salad, entree, dessert as you want!!  All included!!
> 
> *So, tip of the day- Order the escargot!
> *
> After dinner, we spent a little time in the casino! Joe and I are not lucky! We only played the penny and nickel slots- (big spenders) It was fun!! Then, we spent some time at the Piano Bar- Schooner's.  So fun!!
> 
> Here's some pictures of Schooner's- note we took these on an afternoon when we were at port and Joe and I stayed on the ship. You can see how nice and quiet is in on the ship on port days!
> 
> View attachment 398320
> 
> View attachment 398321
> View attachment 398322
> View attachment 398323
> View attachment 398324
> View attachment 398325




The ship looks absolutely amazing!! Its like a whole city.  Did you find it manageable?


----------



## Spencer Wright

May I ask if you purchased an adult beverage package and if you found it worthwhile? I did not purchase one as I planned on keeping the drinking to a drink or two a day at most (that didn't happen), and wonder if any are worth it.  

Looks amazing so far! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I actually liked Samba. It's interesting because I think this is the only "Brazilian" steakhouse in the fleet. The cuts aren't as good as what you get at some of the other restaurants (I think sirloin is the common cut here) but everything is quite flavourful so you don't miss the more expensive cuts.
> 
> IIRC price isn't that expensive (especially relative to the other restaurants and Brazilian steakhouses on land) so a half price offer would seem to be extremely good value for the up charge.
> 
> tl;dr - it's not exactly Fogo de Chao, but I think it's a place worth checking out.



That's great info- thanks!! We've been to other Brazilian steakhouses and they are very good!


----------



## pattyw

Spencer Wright said:


> As you know, I just got off my first cruise on the Navigator (voyager class) and absolutely loved it.  I found the ship a bit stifling however, and am interested in a larger ship such as the Allure.  I very much look forward to hearing all about it!!



Thanks so much for reading along !!




Spencer Wright said:


> The ship looks absolutely amazing!! Its like a whole city.  Did you find it manageable?



It was our first cruise so we have nothing to compare it to- but yes the Allure is huge!! It took us a few days to really know how to navigate around! We had a hard time with the elevators- and which ones to take to get to the right side! 
I think I should have looked at the deck plans online before our trip to get better acclimated. By the end, we found it easy to navigate, though!


----------



## pattyw

Spencer Wright said:


> May I ask if you purchased an adult beverage package and if you found it worthwhile? I did not purchase one as I planned on keeping the drinking to a drink or two a day at most (that didn't happen), and wonder if any are worth it.
> 
> Looks amazing so far! Thank you for sharing!!



Yes- we pre-purchased the deluxe beverage package. We thought it was a great deal. All drinks up to a $13 value were included. I believe we paid $44/day each for the package. So, if you have 3 drinks a day, you almost break even- at 4 you're ahead. We stayed on board most port days, so we definitely got our money's worth. But, at dinner alone, we had about 2-3 glasses of wine. The waiters were always refilling our glasses! And we would have a drink or two later in the evening.

On Navigator, could you use the drink package at Perfect Day?


----------



## Spencer Wright

pattyw said:


> Yes- we pre-purchased the deluxe beverage package. We thought it was a great deal. All drinks up to a $13 value were included. I believe we paid $44/day each for the package. So, if you have 3 drinks a day, you almost break even- at 4 you're ahead. We stayed on board most port days, so we definitely got our money's worth. But, at dinner alone, we had about 2-3 glasses of wine. The waiters were always refilling our glasses! And we would have a drink or two later in the evening.
> 
> On Navigator, could you use the drink package at Perfect Day?



I'll def go with the deluxe package in the future.  It sounds like a great deal. 

Yes!  Especially at Snack Shacks (of course bars were abundant).  They also had these beverage machines with complimentary juices all over.


----------



## pattyw

Spencer Wright said:


> I'll def go with the deluxe package in the future.  It sounds like a great deal.
> 
> Yes!  Especially at Snack Shacks (of course bars were abundant).  They also had these beverage machines with complimentary juices all over.



Sounds great!! It's a plus to have an excursion where you can get complimentary food and use your drink package!


----------



## pattyw

We continued our tour of the ship!

Breeze- for all of your pool essentials! They only were open on sea days


----------



## pattyw

Sport court:


----------



## pattyw

Mini golf:

 

 

 

The gazebo was a pleasant spot to take a quick break!


----------



## Lynne G

Such great pictures!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Such great pictures!



Thanks Lynne!!


----------



## pattyw

The tour goes on...


----------



## pattyw

Zip Line:


----------



## pattyw

Beautiful view of Costa Maya!

 





 

A view of the suites at the top!


----------



## pattyw

We headed to the solarium for lunch!  It was a nice buffet- great variety with many healthy choices! Our waiter offered us a special at the Samba Grill - but we declined. 

After lunch, we were headed to the spa for our 2nd couples hot stone massages along with facials!  We had to wait for our treatment, so our therapist let us do so in the Thermal Suite. Aahh!! So nice.  The thermal beds were nice and warm, they had soft music playing, and the lights were dim.  I think we both nodded off! 

There was a Thermal suite package you could purchase that they told us about when we boarded. I didn't think it was something we were interested in, so we didn't talk any more about it with the crew member.  But, after experiencing it- it is SO NICE and relaxing! It's something we would love to do again on a future cruise!

Our massages were once again- amazing!! Our facials were great! The head and scalp massage- wow!! A spa visit is definitely something I would highly recommend! Look for specials- especially if you stay on board when at port! That's when you get the best deals! The massage therapists also want you to return so they offer great deals on a return visit!!

After our massages, we stopped for a drink and then returned to our cabin to shower and get ready for dinner! We were dining again at Giovanni's!!


----------



## pattyw

We had another fantastic dinner at Giovanni's- great food, impeccable service! 

That night, we attended the comedy show!  It was great! There were two comedians and the show was about 45 minutes long. 

After the show, we spent some time on the Promenade enjoying the entertainment with a few drinks! We ended the night with a stop at Schooner's piano bar! 

The end of our cruise was coming fast! This was our last  Cruise Compass!!


----------



## pattyw

We also received departure information:

 

And as Key guests, we had additional departure information:


----------



## pattyw

Our last day was at sea.  We slept in and enjoyed our breakfast in our room on our balcony!

That afternoon, we had booked a wine tasting seminar. It was held in the Grande dining room. This is one of the main dining rooms.  We had My Time dining so we dined in the American Icon.  The Grande is one of two dining rooms for timed dining.


----------



## pattyw

They had a display of wines!

 

We took a seat in the lobby while we waited for the seminar to begin!


----------



## pattyw

We were led to a table - set very nice with our wine glasses and some cheese, fruit, and crackers to go with the wine samplings!

 

 

 

 

The seminar was given by the ship's head sommelier. He was very informative and taught us a lot about wine! We learned the importance of picking up your glass by the stem and swirling it in your glass before tasting! There was, indeed, a big difference in the taste of the wine if you sipped it before swirling it and after! There was a much bolder flavor after swirling it around! 

The seminar was about an hour.  We had booked it pre-cruise.  We both enjoyed it and would highly recommend it!


----------



## pattyw

We headed to the Boardwalk area and had hot dogs for lunch at The Dog House.  They were very good! We decided to dine that evening at Sabor Mexican restaurant.  We didn't have any more nights on our specialty dining package, but we were in the mood for something different and their menu looked good.  So we stopped by the restaurant and made a reservation for 8:30 pm that evening.

We had reservations for Blue Planet that afternoon. So we headed to the Amber theater!

We were able to sit in the reserved seats for The Key.  They were in the first few rows of the balcony-very good seats! We went to the bar inside of the theater and got some wine to enjoy with the show.  They had popcorn and we assumed it would be free.  But, when we asked, they said there was an additional charge for it!

The view of the stage from our seats:



The show was excellent!! I think it was about an hour so not too long. The singing, dancing, and acrobatics were fabulous!!


----------



## DnA2010

Amazing report! We were on Oasis in Jan of 2014 and really need to get back on one of these ships!


----------



## starvenger

I did a wine tasting on Harmony. Wasn't that impressed with the wines, but agree about the sommelier - this is one of their opportunities to show off their knowledge, and they definitely do that.


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> We were led to a table - set very nice with our wine glasses and some cheese, fruit, and crackers to go with the wine samplings!
> 
> View attachment 401117
> 
> View attachment 401118
> 
> View attachment 401119
> 
> View attachment 401120
> 
> The seminar was given by the ship's head sommelier. He was very informative and taught us a lot about wine! We learned the importance of picking up your glass by the stem and swirling it in your glass before tasting!* There was, indeed, a big difference in the taste of the wine if you sipped it before swirling it and after! There was a much bolder flavor after swirling it around! *
> 
> The seminar was about an hour.  We had booked it pre-cruise.  We both enjoyed it and would highly recommend it!



Once you learn this, you can't go back!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for more wine knowledge.  Great pictures as always, and you did a lot even if you didn't get off the ship much.  Enjoy reading.


----------



## pattyw

DnA2010 said:


> Amazing report! We were on Oasis in Jan of 2014 and really need to get back on one of these ships!



Thanks so much for reading along! 

We really loved the Allure!! It was huge- but still easy to navigate!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I did a wine tasting on Harmony. Wasn't that impressed with the wines, but agree about the sommelier - this is one of their opportunities to show off their knowledge, and they definitely do that.



Yes- the sommelier was so knowledgeable! Our tastings were fairly dry wines, but we did enjoy them! He also explained how food can make a difference in the taste of the wines.  I didn't notice this difference before!


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> Once you learn this, you can't go back!



You're so right!! I'm a good "swirler" now!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Yay, for more wine knowledge.  Great pictures as always, and you did a lot even if you didn't get off the ship much.  Enjoy reading.



We learned to be like real wine connoisseurs!!  We don't just pour a glass of wine and immediately drink it now!!  We sniff, swirl, hold the glass by the rim only!, taste, comment on the flavors we taste,... and repeat! Hopefully, we burn off some of the calories by doing all of this!


----------



## pattyw

So, we met up with our friends after Blue Planet. They were having an early dinner at Izumi.  They weren't able to book the hibachi experience so they opted for the a la carte part of the restaurant.  We decided to join them for some appetizers.  We were dining at Sabor later.

We enjoyed some last moments on our balcony- enjoying the view! Before the cruise, I thought that the sight of just the ocean with no land in sight would make me nervous! But it was quite the opposite! We both found this sight amazing- and the sound of the waves peaceful!



 

So we freshened up and headed to Izumi!


----------



## pattyw

Izumi is small- they have a room for the hibachi experience and then a separate area for the a la carte menu. Unlike Giovanni's and Chops Grille, the menu at Izumi had prices.  The others were a set price/person. Joe ordered wonton soup and crispy shrimp sushi. I had pork dumplings and crab sushi.  Our drinks were included with our drink package. Our bill was $40 plus $7.20 service charge. I thought that was expensive compared to our other meals. 

We ate at Sabor later and it was a flat $20/person for as much as we wanted to order.  We had chips, salsa, homemade guacamole for appetizers.  Then we had 2 entrees with rice side dishes and then we split dessert. Our bill was also $40 plus $7.20 service charge. 

While we enjoyed Izumi, we liked Sabor much better- in food quality & quantity, service, and price!! We wished we would have tried Sabor earlier in the cruise.  It was fantastic!! It's located on the Boardwalk area so it's under cover but open air. It's casual and fun!


----------



## starvenger

I find Izumi's prices to be decent but to be honest there's so many Japanese restaurants in the Toronto area (good, bad, and eat-all-you-can) that I've not really been tempted to go. I know they have a sushi making lesson (for a fee, of course) so I might sign my daughter up for it next cruise.


----------



## pattyw

We had one more order of business to take care of before our cruise ended.  We wanted to check out the photos that were taken and purchase some. They give you the location of your photos on your Sea Pass card so you can go to the photo store during your cruise and look at the pictures taken. The entire package was expensive and  we didn't like many of them. We found 10 we did like so we purchased the digital package only. It was $149.99 for the 10 photos. We didn't purchase any other RCL souvenirs, so we decided the photos were a great memento of our 1st cruise!! 

I posted a few of the photos previously.  Here are a couple others. 

One from dinner in the main dining room- Night !:


 

One from a formal night:

 

A casual photo:



One thing I learned about photos:

*Pick out outfits that match each other if you are interested in purchasing professional photos on the ship!* 

I didn't consider this when packing our clothes for the trip.  Next time, I will make sure to include outfits that match or complement each other better than we did for this cruise. The photos would have been much better if we did! I say this every time I look at these pictures! Oh well- lesson learned!


----------



## pattyw

After visiting both Izumi and Sabor we were STUFFED!!! 

We had to go back to our cabin and finish packing and have our suitcases outside of our room by 11pm!! We kept our carryons and an overnight bag for our toiletries and clothes for the next day.

Then, we headed out for a last dose of the entertainment! We stopped at  Schooner's piano bar for a bit, then a last stop to "donate" more at the casino!! 

We returned to our room by about 1:00 am!! Being Key members, we didn't have to disembark early.  We could have breakfast at The Grande until 9:00 am and then leave the ship whenever we wanted. 

We reflected for a moment on  how quickly the days passed on the ship and just how enjoyable it was!!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I find Izumi's prices to be decent but to be honest there's so many Japanese restaurants in the Toronto area (good, bad, and eat-all-you-can) that I've not really been tempted to go. I know they have a sushi making lesson (for a fee, of course) so I might sign my daughter up for it next cruise.



Yes- I saw the sushi making class! Sounds like fun!! 

I think that's what amazed us about a cruise- so much entertainment and so many activities- ALL day EVERY day!!   It's truly a theme park on water!


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> We had one more order of business to take care of before our cruise ended.  We wanted to check out the photos that were taken and purchase some. They give you the location of your photos on your Sea Pass card so you can go to the photo store during your cruise and look at the pictures taken. The entire package was expensive and  we didn't like many of them. We found 10 we did like so we purchased the digital package only. It was $149.99 for the 10 photos. We didn't purchase any other RCL souvenirs, so we decided the photos were a great memento of our 1st cruise!!
> 
> I posted a few of the photos previously.  Here are a couple others.
> 
> One from dinner in the main dining room- Night !:
> 
> 
> View attachment 401266
> 
> One from a formal night:
> 
> View attachment 401267
> 
> A casual photo:
> 
> View attachment 401268
> 
> One thing I learned about photos:
> 
> *Pick out outfits that match each other if you are interested in purchasing professional photos on the ship!*
> 
> I didn't consider this when packing our clothes for the trip.  Next time, I will make sure to include outfits that match or complement each other better than we did for this cruise. The photos would have been much better if we did! I say this every time I look at these pictures! Oh well- lesson learned!



You look great. I did not even pay attention to the clothes to be honest.


----------



## Monykalyn

Great report! So many dining options-can see why the 1/2 price dining package would be good!


----------



## Lori74

i wish they offered a class with a mixture of wine and hard liquor, my husband likes wine and i like the hard stuff. but it would be expensive and wasteful for us to both go together for each. i do understand this would be difficult for them to combine. just a wish though


----------



## starvenger

I don't remember if they were stricter with the drinking classes, but I've seen reports where people that hadn't paid could "observe" the sushi making class. No word on whether "assisting" with the eating was allowed.


----------



## Spencer Wright

pattyw said:


> .....
> The seminar was given by the ship's head sommelier. He was very informative and taught us a lot about wine! We learned the importance of picking up your glass by the stem and swirling it in your glass before tasting! There was, indeed, a big difference in the taste of the wine if you sipped it before swirling it and after! There was a much bolder flavor after swirling it around!
> 
> The seminar was about an hour.  We had booked it pre-cruise.  We both enjoyed it and would highly recommend it!




I'll have to try this class!  I was with my sister on a cruise (she doesn't drink) so I didn't go, but this seems like a lot of fun with other people.  

I drink lots of wine but don't appreciate the taste or anything so this seems like a great way to learn quite a few things!


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> You look great. I did not even pay attention to the clothes to be honest.



Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Great report! So many dining options-can see why the 1/2 price dining package would be good!



Thanks! It's tempting to purchase the extras ahead of time for planning purposes, but we learned that you can strike a better deal on the ship! Not sure all cruise lines work this way though.


----------



## pattyw

Lori74 said:


> i wish they offered a class with a mixture of wine and hard liquor, my husband likes wine and i like the hard stuff. but it would be expensive and wasteful for us to both go together for each. i do understand this would be difficult for them to combine. just a wish though



I think that's a great idea! We've been to wineries that also make hard liquor and they do let you taste those varieties as well. They offer many different choices of the hard liquor on board, too!

I believe they did have rum & tequila tastings a few times on the promenade!


----------



## pattyw

starvenger said:


> I don't remember if they were stricter with the drinking classes, but I've seen reports where people that hadn't paid could "observe" the sushi making class. No word on whether "assisting" with the eating was allowed.



With the wine seminar, they checked you into the dining room and seated you so it was only those that paid for it at the tables. 

Is the sushi class somewhere in the open to allow for the viewing? Doesn't seem fair to allow some to observe while others paid.


----------



## pattyw

Spencer Wright said:


> I'll have to try this class!  I was with my sister on a cruise (she doesn't drink) so I didn't go, but this seems like a lot of fun with other people.
> 
> I drink lots of wine but don't appreciate the taste or anything so this seems like a great way to learn quite a few things!



It was a great seminar! Joe and I love wine, and we've been to many wineries and have done tours and tastings. The wineries tend to focus on the wine making.  Here, the sommelier focused on the methods of tasting- very interesting!!


----------



## pattyw

On debarkation morning, we were ready and at the Grande dining room by 8:30. The Key breakfast was served until 9:00am. This dining room was reserved for Key guests. It wasn't very crowded. We had an a la carte menu to order from- they had many great choices! We had a leisurely breakfast and headed off the boat by about 10:15. 

It was Easter Sunday and the staff we saw had bunny ears on for the holiday. They were ready to welcome the next set of cruisers on board! We went to the Key area to get the rest of our luggage.  Porters were there to assist you, if needed. We did have someone load up all of our bags and he took them to an area outside where we could wait for our son. Customs was very fast! They just quickly looked at our passports and waved us by. 

Outside, it was pretty chaotic with all the people waiting for their rides! Luckily, our son found us fairly quick and we were on our way! 

Wow! What a great trip!!


----------



## pattyw

Our flight home wasn't until later that evening.  Our other son flew down for the weekend as well, so we were planning on having Easter brunch together! We chose to go to Shooters Waterfront in Ft. Lauderdale. It's a very pretty setting right on the water.  They have indoor as well as a lot of outdoor seating. We were seated outside and could watch the boats(yachts!) going by! Lovely!

 

 


 

 


So nice to spend the holiday with our family!! and in such a lovely setting!

 

We had a great brunch, spent some time with our son, Kyle and his fiancee Erin, and then Joe, our son Troy, and I headed off to the airport! Time to go back to reality- we were headed home to chilly Buffalo, NY!! Brr!!


----------



## pattyw

Some final thoughts:

We absolutely LOVED our first cruise! A heartfelt *thank you* to all on this forum who helped as I planned this trip. I learned so many helpful tips here that made our cruise better!! Official websites are nice, but first hand knowledge is so much better! 

We were so relieved that our fears about cruising were false! We didn't get seasick, bored, or panicky about being on board a ship in the middle of the ocean!! 

We enjoyed it so much that I've been researching other cruises- and cruise lines! We'd like to do another RCL cruise- I'd like maybe a shorter cruise and one that stops at Coco Cay! and I'm also looking at Carnival cruises, too!! 

*Thank you* for reading along!!


----------



## savage1117

Great report! I will miss your updates


----------



## pattyw

savage1117 said:


> Great report! I will miss your updates



Thank you so much for reading along!!


----------



## OKW Lover

savage1117 said:


> Great report! I will miss your updates


I'll miss them too.  You'll just have to do another sailing soon!


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> Some final thoughts:
> 
> We absolutely LOVED our first cruise! A heartfelt *thank you* to all on this forum who helped as I planned this trip. I learned so many helpful tips here that made our cruise better!! Official websites are nice, but first hand knowledge is so much better!
> 
> We were so relieved that our fears about cruising were false! We didn't get seasick, bored, or panicky about being on board a ship in the middle of the ocean!!
> 
> We enjoyed it so much that I've been researching other cruises- and cruise lines! We'd like to do another RCL cruise- I'd like maybe a shorter cruise and one that stops at Coco Cay! and I'm also looking at Carnival cruises, too!!
> 
> *Thank you* for reading along!!



FYI, I was already extremely optimistic regarding RCCL --aka pretty much sold already-- but your review 100% convinced me that this cruise line is for us. Thank you so much!


----------



## Julylady

Loved your trip report!  I am curious how far in advance of your cruise were the Up emails sent?  And if you don't mind me asking, how much per person did you pay to upgrade to the Jr. Suite?


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome review, thank you for doing it.  My older one wants to sail on it now, so we are doing the Horizon first, then I assume Allure will follow.  

See, you need to cruise again, while in Florida.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just wanted to recommend those that have followed this thread and are curious about specialty dining on the Allure to watch this week's Dreams Unlimited podcast on YouTube.


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> I'll miss them too.  You'll just have to do another sailing soon!



Thank you for reading along!! Another cruise sounds awesome!!!


----------



## pattyw

mevelandry said:


> FYI, I was already extremely optimistic regarding RCCL --aka pretty much sold already-- but your review 100% convinced me that this cruise line is for us. Thank you so much!



You're so welcome!! I'm glad that my report is helpful!!  Even though I have no other cruises or cruise lines to compare as this was our first- we so loved RCL!!! They have so much to offer!! Happy cruise planning!


----------



## mevelandry

pattyw said:


> You're so welcome!! I'm glad that my report is helpful!!  Even though I have no other cruises or cruise lines to compare as this was our first- we so loved RCL!!! They have so much to offer!! Happy cruise planning!



Thank you!


----------



## pattyw

Julylady said:


> Loved your trip report!  I am curious how far in advance of your cruise were the Up emails sent?  And if you don't mind me asking, how much per person did you pay to upgrade to the Jr. Suite?



I received the e-mail to bid on 2/15. Our sail date was 4/14. We received confirmation of our accepted Royal Up bid on 4/11-just 3 days before sailing.

The bids started at $200/person and went up to $800/person. I bid $500/person for the upgrade. I tried to look and possibly upgrade by re-booking when the Royal Up offer went out.  It didn't show availability. Maybe they take some rooms out of inventory for the Royal Up program?  You can do much better by just booking the room you want at the time of original booking I believe. I was nervous that our cabin would be very small as it was our first cruise, so I was open to bidding high so we'd have the best chance of getting upgraded. I don't think I'll bid in the future- unless I bid low and see what happens.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Awesome review, thank you for doing it.  My older one wants to sail on it now, so we are doing the Horizon first, then I assume Allure will follow.
> 
> See, you need to cruise again, while in Florida.



Thanks, Lynne!! Always up to taking the wise advice of my friends-- I'm actually looking into a short 3 or 4 day RCL cruise after Thanksgiving. We're planning to spend the holiday with Kyle so we'll be in FL anyway!!


----------



## pattyw

OKW Lover said:


> Just wanted to recommend those that have followed this thread and are curious about specialty dining on the Allure to watch this week's Dreams Unlimited podcast on YouTube.



Thanks for the heads up! Will do!!


----------



## Lori74

Hi Patty, do you remember if the buy 10 drinks for $80 card was available on your cruise? thanks


----------



## pattyw

Lori74 said:


> Hi Patty, do you remember if the buy 10 drinks for $80 card was available on your cruise? thanks



I know they had the cards.  I didn't notice any pricing, though.  They had a table set up every day in the Promenade selling the drink packages and towards the middle of the week I saw something about the cards.  They have deals on everything onboard!  I learned not to buy too much in advance.


----------

